# No Fox News Channel for Internet Radio :-(



## mark_winn

Does anyone know why the Fox News Channel is not offered on the Internet Radio ?


----------



## Davenlr

It is, its channel 114 on XM


----------



## mark_winn

I know, but when you log in via your iphone app or on the internet the channel is not there.


----------



## sum_random_dork

there are quite a few channels that Sirius/Xm are not allowed to stream online. Many games you can listen to are not streamed and most of the talk stations are also not streamed. Off the top of my head the only talk stations I know that are streamed outside of their O/O (NFL, MLB etc) stations are ESPN.


----------



## sonofcool

Yes, I just noticed that too. 114 is missing from the internet stream. Maybe a license issue? Does Fox have their own internet stream?


----------



## mark_winn

Not that I can find, but if any can find it let me know !


----------



## WestDC

mark_winn said:


> Not that I can find, but if any can find it let me know !


Is this what your looking for?

http://radio.foxnews.com/podcast


----------



## mark_winn

Close. They do have fox news radio, just not the the fox new tv broadcast like on the regular radio.


----------



## PrinceLH

So no O'Reilly, Hannity or Greta!


----------



## AaronBlind

Stern used to be the same, until he signed a new contract with SXM that allowed it.


----------



## Microphone

PrinceLH said:


> So no O'Reilly, Hannity or Greta!


Yes but just on delay on Fox News Talk.


----------



## Paul Secic

PrinceLH said:


> So no O'Reilly, Hannity or Greta!


AWW!


----------

